# Chuck Norris vs The Most Interesting Man in the World



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

The Most Interesting Man in the World....

.....Chuck Norris is the only man he can have a deep meaningful converstation with... without talking!


Discuss


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

the most interesting man in the world may very well be, well, interesting. But even deep down, he's got a secret man crush on Chuck. It's nothing to be ashamed of. it happens to us all.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Methinks its the beard


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

cryde said:


> The Most Interesting Man in the World....
> 
> .....Chuck Norris is the only man he can have a deep meaningful converstation with... without talking!
> 
> Discuss


Steven Segal


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

skinny-tire said:


> Steven Segal


...is a wussy! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658521


----------



## 2wheelsoul (Mar 24, 2005)

Chuck Norris would pull 2 Dos Equis bottles from his beard, hurl them like throwing knives toward TMIMITW, pinning him against the wall.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Did you know that before the boogyman goes to sleep at night he checks his
closet for chuck Norris! 

BTW Chuck Norris would have to destroy the Dos Equis guy because in Chucks
world there is nothing greater then him! Compared to Chuck Norris Steven Segal
is a puss!


----------



## miibmiib (Jul 2, 2006)

Chuck Norris vs The Most Interesting Man in the World?

Is Chuck not the most interesting man in the world?


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

While onions may not make him cry, Chuck Norris is certainly the reason he just shat his pants.

Chuck Norris says you can have your crappy mexican beer with a side of roundhouse kick to the face!

He once visited a pyschic who told him he his life would come to a terrible end by way of roundhouse kick.

Chuck Norris will punch braille into your face.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

it is said Chuck Norris's tears could cure cancer, alas he has never cried....


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Chuck Norris sucked on my urine stream in the eighties after his bad acting in various films from Golan-Globus then.

Why he became a popular icon to this generation is beyond me? I guess it's like idolizing Bob Saget or David Hasselhoff.

All I know if Chucky has an idol, It's someone who idolizes me.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Chuck took his donga to the doc and said "doc, check it out for me mate", so the doc took skin samples, blood samples, semen samples and scans. 
When Chuck came back a week later he says; "Doc, how's it check out buddy" and the doc, says, "Well, I've done every test available to man, your history checks out and my physical examination also confirms that you have not one thing wrong, with your dong, Mr Chuck. 

"Yeh, I know says Chuck, it's a f**nn beauty ain't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

Chuck Norris puts the laughter in manslaughter


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

TheoDog said:


> Chuck Norris puts the laughter in manslaughter


:lol:


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

You know Chuck Norris actually died 10 years ago! The only reason he is still here is that the Grim Reaper is to afraid to come and get him!


----------



## GNR (Oct 16, 2004)

While he might like it rough with guys, I've never seen Chuck Norris handle ANY ladies. 

TMIMITW's entourage of women take Chuck Norris no problem.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Chuck Norris did TMIMITW's mother and left an instructional video for her son (he couldn't figure it out).


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Chuck Norris wouldn't touch Dos Equis he home brews his beer with habaneros and bull semen, his beer put the "dark" in dark beer.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

I wonder what kind of bike CN would ride?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

GFAthens said:


> I wonder what kind of bike CN would ride?


Chuck Norris doesn't ride bikes.

He _sits_ on a bike, and the ground runs away as fast as it can.


----------



## GNR (Oct 16, 2004)

*I think he likes Trek bikes*



GFAthens said:


> I wonder what kind of bike CN would ride?


Like the title says


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Neither one can compare to another man. 

Chuck Norris and TMIMITW both wear Tim Tebow Pajamas.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

~Bruce Lee owns Chuck Norris.


----------



## col.root (Jun 27, 2009)

*Jack Bauer!!!*

I thought Chuck Norris was already overthrown by Jack Bauer?!!


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

That pic is genius, GNR. 

I'd take the Most Interesting Man in the World over Chuck any day of the week...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

heartland said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't ride bikes.
> 
> He _sits_ on a bike, and the ground runs away as fast as it can.


Actually, Chuck Norris doesn't ride his bike to a destination...he simply sits on it, pedals, and the world moves under him.

Oh, concerning TMIMITW, he was born as a crap Chuck Norris once took many years ago.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Chuck Norris sucked on my urine stream in the eighties after his bad acting in various films from Golan-Globus then.
> 
> Why he became a popular icon to this generation is beyond me? I guess it's like idolizing Bob Saget or David Hasselhoff.


Bob Saget....HA HA Thats pure gold, man.

But dont mess with the Hoff! :nono:


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

TMIMITW is a poser.


----------



## incool (Nov 21, 2010)

the most interesting man in the world may very well be, well, interesting. But even deep down, he's got a secret man crush on Chuck. It's nothing to be ashamed of. it happens to us all.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

it's whoever has the superior ground game that's gonna prove this match up. The Most Interesting man could do a Total Gym commercial in his smoking jacket with a comatose Courtney Love and still give Walker, Texas Ranger a good run.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

stay thirsty my friends


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Ever known a MTBer who wasn't?


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

i bet chucks mom doesnt have a tattoo that reads son...the most interesting man in the world is much cooler than chuck, i mean we all know chucks name...but whats the most interesting man in the worlds name?


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

"...but whats the most interesting man in the worlds name?"

Loser!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tmimitw ftw!


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chuck Norris counted to infinity.........Twice.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

jolly you are mean


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

The most interesting man in the world can walk on water. But chuck Norris can swim through land.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

The argument is moot.

Chuck Norris already met the most interesting man in the world. The brief exchange went down like this.

CN: I am Chuck Norris
TMIMITW: I know who you are.

CN displays a swift flurry of punches and a roundhouse kick that whooshes less than an inch from TMIMITW's face. TMIMITW does not flinch. He stands there and smiles in an interesting way.

TMIMITW: Stay thirsty, my friend.

CN tips his hat. They both turn and walk separate ways.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

thestig_wj said:


> jolly you are mean


Exactly what the MIMITW said when I took his lolly-pop.


----------



## tnbama (Jan 22, 2010)

Even If you cannot see Chuck Norris, Chuck Norris can see you.
If you CAN see Chuck Norris, you are likely only moments from death.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chuck Norris doesn't sleep. He waits.........


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

tnbama said:


> Even If you cannot see Chuck Norris, Chuck Norris can see you.
> If you CAN see Chuck Norris, you are likely only moments from death.


ninja truth. no can defend


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

thestig_wj said:


> i bet chucks mom doesnt have a tattoo that reads son...the most interesting man in the world is much cooler than chuck, i mean we all know chucks name...but whats the most interesting man in the worlds name?


I'm really not interested enough to care.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

jolly...haha that most be why your face looks the way it does in your avatar

paladin54....you are a little or you wouldnt have looked at this thread


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

thestig_wj said:


> jolly...haha that most be why your face looks the way it does in your avatar
> 
> What do you mean? What,s wrong with my face?


----------

